# Trunk Setups



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok fellas I still pondering for a nice looking trunk setup so could you guys post your so I can get some ideas.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

**moved to the correct forum section. Install gallery is for posting pictures, not asking questions.**


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

For a basic/clean setup, check out the install I did on my BMW (in the install section). Only difference is that I have a 450/4 instead of the 300/2 on the left so I'm redoing the amp trim panel now - amps butted together and one window).


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's my old trunk. It's just a mess now... so I won't post my current one.










and here's a fellow socal DIYMA member's trunk. I hope he doesn't mind, but I think it's uber sexy:


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Here some pictures of my trunk install (amp recently added to the trunk lid):










































And yes, Johnny's BMW 530i (in James Bang's post) definitely has a really nice and clean install which he did himself.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ That's ridiculous!


Are you guys doing your own installs or having shops do yours?


I flat out do not have the time/patience to get things looking that good.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

I hate to even post mine after that last one. That was really nice. I went more your ....basic route, well looks like that anyway.

Shane


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

My system was installed by James "Junior" Ngim of Sound Innovations in Hayward, California.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

ssmith100 said:


> I hate to even post mine after that last one. That was really nice. I went more your ....basic route, well looks like that anyway.
> 
> Shane


Shane, your install is very clean and nice! Definitely something to be proud of. Plus, the way it sounds is more important than all of the cosmetics.

Steve's (Whiterabbit) installs are all about stealth and integration. Steve has a crazy system yet you wouldn't know it at first glance since everything is hidden and well integrated.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

d5sc said:


> Here some pictures of my trunk install (amp recently added to the trunk lid):



That really looks amazing. Very classy. Quick question (since I have the same BMW chassis), did you have to swap out the trunk struts to pull that off? My trunk lid is HEAVY just with the added Dyn Ext liberally applied. I can't imagine what it would be like with an amp hanging off of it as well. 

Also, aren't you the guy with the 8"s in the kick panels? Mind sharing with us how you relocated your trunk release mechanism? Got any pics of how it's mounted?


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

ssmith100 said:


> I hate to even post mine after that last one. That was really nice. I went more your ....basic route, well looks like that anyway.
> 
> Shane


Don't fool yourself. That's one of the cleanest looking setups on here. I love it!


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> That really looks amazing. Very classy. Quick question (since I have the same BMW chassis), did you have to swap out the trunk struts to pull that off? My trunk lid is HEAVY just with the added Dyn Ext liberally applied. I can't imagine what it would be like with an amp hanging off of it as well.
> 
> Also, aren't you the guy with the 8"s in the kick panels? Mind sharing with us how you relocated your trunk release mechanism? Got any pics of how it's mounted?


The stock trunk struts are still being used. The trunk lid is definitely heavier now, however, if you know what to expect then it's not too bad.

The Genesis Absolute 7"s (18m) are installed in the kickpanels. Previously, they had both midrange and midbass duties in a two-way setup. Now, my system is an active three-way setup, so they are dedicated midbass drivers which makes a tremendous differences in terms of output and impact.

The trunk release latch and cable was relocated to the underside panel just beneath the steering wheel. The throw is definitely less and tighter, however, it does not get in the way at all in regards to clearance.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

d5sc said:


> The stock trunk struts are still being used. The trunk lid is definitely heavier now, however, if you know what to expect then it's not too bad.
> 
> The Genesis Absolute 7"s (18m) are installed in the kickpanels. Previously, they had both midrange and midbass duties in a two-way setup. Now, my system is an active three-way setup, so they are dedicated midbass drivers which makes a tremendous differences in terms of output and impact.
> 
> The trunk release latch and cable was relocated to the underside panel just beneath the steering wheel. The throw is definitely less and tighter, however, it does not get in the way at all in regards to clearance.



Very cool. Any idea how they actually mounted the hood release there? That panel is pretty flimsy. I love the way it looks. You were even able to keep the dead pedal. Did they modify the stock kick panel or create one from scratch? Sorry for the questions.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> Very cool. Any idea how they actually mounted the hood release there? That panel is pretty flimsy. I love the way it looks. You were even able to keep the dead pedal. Did they modify the stock kick panel or create one from scratch? Sorry for the questions.


I am not exactly sure how they strengthened the panel. They tend to use sheet metal, ABS plastic, or fiberglass to strengthen areas (depending on the need), so they might have used one of these materials. I will ask the installer the next time I see him.

The stock foot rest/cover panel was modified to become a speaker opening. There is a kick panel beneath this cover with the speaker baffe being slightly angled for imaging. The following may give better understanding on how they were frabricated:


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you sir! We now return you to your normally scheduled 'trunk setups' thread.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

d5sc said:


> My system was installed by James "Junior" Ngim of Sound Innovations in Hayward, California.


George: "Junior" is the BOMB! I can't wait to listen your Bimmer again at Marv's BBQ. See ya soon  

PS: Don't forget to wear your muscle-T & bring your guns!


----------



## ehiunno (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, I was going to post my half-way done setup here, but that wouldn't be the best idea after seeing these! They all look great.

I am more of a fan of the clean-looking IB type install than anything flashy with lights. I also love the false floor style amp rack. That and IB make for nice clean installs.


----------



## nastyone (Apr 3, 2008)

that is just sexy let me go clean up now :blush:


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

These are junk to the above, but.......

Old car - Pioneer, Soundstream, MBQ, Audiomobile









Current car (Nothing like an 18gal, gas tank in the trunk) - Pioneer, MBQ


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

These are some good setup fellas keep them coming.


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

These are what I have in mind but can't find a program to calculate the box size

Box I found online









Coogles box


----------



## coke (May 6, 2008)

System in my old car

sound >> cosmetics 

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...ges/12/web/2352000-2352999/2352369_4_full.jpg


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

veloze said:


> George: "Junior" is the BOMB! I can't wait to listen your Bimmer again at Marv's BBQ. See ya soon
> 
> PS: Don't forget to wear your muscle-T & bring your guns!


Nice to hear from you! And, no comment regarding the PS part !?!?

See you at Marvs...


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is another one of Junior's installs in a BMW M3:


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

not as nice as most on here  but, it sounds really good!!!!!!!


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> not as nice as most on here  but, it sounds really good!!!!!!!


That's very nice install! I imagine it sounds really great given that a majority of those on this forum are geared towards SQ.

I have seen quite a few installs where they used top-notch gear and were show quality (in terms of installation), but they did not sound good at all. Likewise, I have seen installations where the installs were extremely basic yet the SQ was unbelievable (in terms of imaging, staging, and realism). 

All things being equal or if one had to choose one over the other, I would definitely take the latter, as I imagine many on here would. In the end, it's all about the music and the enjoyment that it provides...


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

d5sc said:


> Nice to hear from you! And, no comment regarding the PS part !?!?
> 
> See you at Marvs...


Hey G, these are the guns I was talking about...jk


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Not as clean as George's Bimmer (d5sc), but I saw this 07 Nissan Altima at the L.A Auto Show. Although, I didn't get to listen this setup...this is one helluva of a install IMO. Enjoy!


----------



## f6a-turbo (May 24, 2008)

lots of nice istallls  I can't wait to redo mine now with all the ideas here!


----------



## flixpink (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

d5sc said:


>


I hope that is a vent on the back side of the trunk lid. Wouldn't it be a really bad idea to mount a DMX upside down with no forced air i.e., wouldn't it die an early death from overheating?


----------



## BillPleasant (Nov 23, 2007)

Currently undergoing a revamp, but here is my hooptie with the four RF amps and two 15s:


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't really get to do too many nice setups in trunked cars but here's one i did last summer for a girl I know. She was happy with it.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Let me redirect you to this post I made which was a previous version of this post.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22647


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

veloze said:


> Hey G, these are the guns I was talking about...jk



Geez, I wish I had those kind of guns! I haven't worked out in three months and my diet is shot, so I am totally out of shape . I definitely need to get back into the gym soon...


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Mooble said:


> I hope that is a vent on the back side of the trunk lid. Wouldn't it be a really bad idea to mount a DMX upside down with no forced air i.e., wouldn't it die an early death from overheating?


The installation shop did not feel overheating would be that much of a concern given that the heatsink is fully exposed. The DMX amp is powering the midbass drivers at 4 ohms. 

Had the DMX amp been bridged and/or the amp was installed in more of closed environment, then this would definitely would've been a major reliability concern. 

Also, Peter Lufrano, the US distributor, was involved in installation and he did not seem to have any concerns regarding overheating in this type of amp install/configuration.


----------



## autofile (Oct 25, 2005)

Mooble said:


> I hope that is a vent on the back side of the trunk lid. Wouldn't it be a really bad idea to mount a DMX upside down with no forced air i.e., wouldn't it die an early death from overheating?


Nope. Should not be an issue in George's system. The amp gets plenty of ventilation and is "loafing" along at 4 ohms per channel.


----------



## calponte (May 25, 2007)

Not very nice like the others, but just contributing.


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

My final choice. Thanks for all the help fellas.


----------

